# anywebsite using html5



## susan7 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was assigned the job to re-develop a HTML5 website. I am not very familiar with HTML5. Just wiki it and have very basic idea. Could anyone point out some sample which could help me learn more about it? Many thanks.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have yet to look into HTML 5 but this may be useful to you:

HTML5 Tag Reference

I will ask one of my team who is familiar with HTML 5 to come help you out.

*Welcome Susan!* :wave:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Susan,

As the resident html5 guy I would say that there are a million and a half websites that say that they can teach you how to write html5. I believe that most of those sites will show you the same thing just with some different words. I have found SmashingMagazine.com's article on designing a html 5 layout from scratch to be a good starting point. It is will laid out and is written so that people that understand html can go through it no problem. 

I would also be interesting in seeing the site that you have to update, and what they want changed. I might be able to give you some pointers on ways to speed up the recode.

Cheers!


----------



## susan7 (Dec 16, 2011)

thank you for sharing the resources. you know, it is always difficulty to get started


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

Your job assignment is probably done by now, but I recommend using html5 boilerplate. Google it, they have clear examples and videos. If you're done with re-developing the website I'm curious to see how it turned out.

Good luck!


----------

